# hot dogs



## water_boy173 (Nov 20, 2005)

anyone ever fed there p's raw home made hot dogs. my uncle ha them like 10 years aho and he made then dogs completely fom scratch. he used the left overs from the pigs ground the up and stuffed them into the intestine. keep in mind that they were not cooked or seasoned.


----------



## SouthernJustice (Jul 14, 2005)

waterboy173 said:


> anyone ever fed there p's raw home made hot dogs. my uncle ha them like 10 years aho and he made then dogs completely fom scratch. he used the left overs from the pigs ground the up and stuffed them into the intestine. keep in mind that they were not cooked or seasoned.


Yikes, I don't know. All I can tell you is that storebought hotdogs are one of the lasts things you should feed your P's. But if your hot dogs are absolutly all natural and uncooked/unseasoned... I don't see why not?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I dont feed myself hotdogs, let alone every feeding my ps... too many other much better choices of food out there for them and me


----------



## water_boy173 (Nov 20, 2005)

it wasn't there main diet, just a treat every now and then


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

SouthernJustice said:


> anyone ever fed there p's raw home made hot dogs. my uncle ha them like 10 years aho and he made then dogs completely fom scratch. he used the left overs from the pigs ground the up and stuffed them into the intestine. keep in mind that they were not cooked or seasoned.


Yikes, I don't know. All I can tell you is that storebought hotdogs are one of the lasts things you should feed your P's. But if your hot dogs are absolutly all natural and uncooked/unseasoned... I don't see why not?








[/quote]
ya i agree it would be good if u made it yourself but remember piranhas digestive system is not meant for mamalian meta so i guess it would be alright as a treat once a month maybe?

If u caould make a fish hot dog that would be great!


----------



## water_boy173 (Nov 20, 2005)

"If u caould make a fish hot dog that would be great!"

Now Theres an idea!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i dont know about how fish can handle raw pork

but it doesnt sound like a good ideal to me.

raw pork gives humans weird worms and sh*t but

i dont know if it would infect a fish. its still not something

i would give to a fish. try to stick with your fish meats


----------



## water_boy173 (Nov 20, 2005)

No i meant that the " fish hotdog" would be a good idea!


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

Surprising my dad who had a rbp back in the day feed the p mostly pork and beef. Hotdogs were the staple and goldfish. He lived for 7 years or so, so it probably wasn't that bad. And I know my dad didn't soak it in vitamins or do frequent water changes.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

waterboy173 said:


> anyone ever fed there p's raw home made hot dogs. my uncle ha them like 10 years aho and he made then dogs completely fom scratch. he used the left overs from the pigs ground the up and stuffed them into the intestine. keep in mind that they were not cooked or seasoned.


dude i eat hotdogs like maybe 2 times a year because they are made from crap


----------



## water_boy173 (Nov 20, 2005)

same with my uncle he said that the hotdog tended to"bung them up" as he said it. LOL!

Joey'd u should really read somebody;s post before you quote it and then argue against it.... it made out look like an a$$!


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

joey said:


> anyone ever fed there p's raw home made hot dogs. my uncle ha them like 10 years aho and he made then dogs completely fom scratch. he used the left overs from the pigs ground the up and stuffed them into the intestine. keep in mind that they were not cooked or seasoned.


dude i eat hotdogs like maybe 2 times a year because they are made from crap [/quote]

well then i love to eat crap! lol. hmm i wonder if that'll be taken out of context :rasp:


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

hmmmmmmmmmm crap, unless you get hebrew nationals the kosherness doesn't allow for raccon and lips to be added to the dogs.


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

1 time i ran out of food for my rbps n was 2 lazy to go to lfs to buy fishfood ..neway i ended up looking in my fridge n feed my rbp's a piece of ham ,right away they fought for it n luved it , i also then tried feeding them hotdogs , they do eat it but it wasnt as good as the ham since i seen tore up little pieces of hotdogs @ the bottom of the tank ,

so if anybody wanna try feeding hotdogs 2 yur rbps id say it equals to = more cleaning


----------



## lippy (Jan 6, 2006)

What about raw hamburger meat? Dont get me wrong i usually feed them the krill and bloodworms...but just wondering if i could ad this to thier diet.


----------

